# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Getting blood tests?

## Mgt95

I went to the doctors to day, and asked for blood work to get an idea of my normal levels..and as soon as I mentioned testosterone the doc turned around right away and said "we don't do that here..no no noo". Am I doing it wrong or something? It's like he was offended when I asked.. So I just wasted 3 hours of my day.. Any ideas how I could be my tests done without complications?? Or atleast where would be a good place to go?

I'm not much of a poster as you can see but I read this forum every time Im not busy. please Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

----------


## mrzedx

try another doctor, i asked mine who was my family doctor for a hormonal panel to be done, she looked outraged! lol.. keep trying maybe go see a doctor thats a casual, thats how i got mine. its like your asking them for a prescription to testosterone sometimes lols. just go for another doctor.

----------


## Mgt95

Alright thanks, I'll try that. I was thinking maybe trying a sports doctor maybe..? It just sucks waiting hours to get a "no".

----------


## jasc

Use a private lab... insurance probably won't cover it, but it's relatively inexpensive n can be done in a few minutes

----------


## jasc

Directlabs and Labcorp seem to be the most popular on this site

----------


## Mgt95

I'll check it out thanks bro

----------


## MickeyKnox

my family doc said something similar, "i'm not giving you injections! i haven't done that sort of thing in 19 years!" but i calmly explained to him that the gel is not suitable for me as my gf is susceptible to cross contamination with epidermis applications. jsut stay clam and try your best to reason INTELLIGENTLY. if you still hit a brick wall, then go elsewhere.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I went to the doctors to day, and asked for blood work to get an idea of my normal levels..and as soon as I mentioned testosterone the doc turned around right away and said "we don't do that here..no no noo". Am I doing it wrong or something? It's like he was offended when I asked.. So I just wasted 3 hours of my day.. Any ideas how I could be my tests done without complications?? Or atleast where would be a good place to go?
> 
> I'm not much of a poster as you can see but I read this forum every time Im not busy. please Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Most GP's have little to no knowledge about testosterone. When they do prescribe, it's usually 1 or 2 shots of 100mgs to 200mgs per month, which I don't think works very well and just bounces test levels up and down. Not sure where your located or how old you are, but in U.S. there are plenty of anti- aging companies if your over thirty that will prescribe. They order blood tests and ship directly to you.

----------


## Mgt95

I wasn't asking for testosterone shots from the doc, just to check testosterone levels from a blood test.. And I'm from Canada I don't know if that makes it harder to get doctors to cooperate lol. I'll have to try another place I guess..

----------


## EasyDoesIt

> I wasn't asking for testosterone shots from the doc, just to check testosterone levels from a blood test.. And I'm from Canada I don't know if that makes it harder to get doctors to cooperate lol. I'll have to try another place I guess..


Here in U.S. it's pretty easy to get docs to prescribe testing for test levels. They can justify it to your insurance company. I have asked mine to also check growth hormone levels. They would not do it, because insurance would not pay. If it's self pay I would think they would test anything you want.

----------


## WarEagle

Any idea how low it has to be before they'll give you test?

----------


## V-ROID

> Any idea how low it has to be before they'll give you test?


Not very low. It varies by Dr. as does what each consider the optimum range. So an unscrupulous TRT clinic might give you Test if you are under 700 while a GP might not give you Test if you are at 200.

----------


## Shootsteel

Did a quick google and found testing sites where you can order lab work done for a fee....google it yourself so people understand I am not spamming......what I want to know is which test(s) are the ones I should be interested in? BTW you order the tests...they send you to a lab..then they provide results....simple as that.....for those of us in the states I for one do not want this run through my insurance.....think permanent record here peeps.



Testosterone (Free) , Serum (Equilibrium Ultrafiltration) With Total Testosterone $88.49 

Testosterone, Free (Direct) With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS $89.49 

Testosterone, Free (Direct), Serum $68.49 

Testosterone, Free (Direct), Serum With Total Testosterone $89.49 

Testosterone, Free and Weakly Bound $89.49 

Testosterone, Free, Equilibrium Ultrafiltration With Total Testosterone, LC/MS-MS $198.99 

Testosterone, Free, Mass Spectrometry/Equilibrium Dialysis $198.99 

Testosterone, Total - Women, Children, and Hypogonadal Males, LC/MS-MS $59.99 

Testosterone, Total, Serum $44.49 


additionally which Estrogen tests would I want?

Estrogen Metabolism Assessment $329.99 

Estrogen Testing, Comprehensive Panel $88.49 

Estrogens (Total), Serum $49.99 

Estrone, Serum $69.49 


Thanks for the help in advance

----------


## kolaking

I go to the local health dept and just tell them what kind of blood test i want, $10. I have been going there for years before I started back so i had somewhat of a repoire with them.

----------


## EasyDoesIt

Here in U.S. if you tell them your presently on hrt they will prescribe at 1400. Some of the clinics have been shut down due to price gouging and selling pain killers from what I've heard. They also can't sell Var, winny or Sus either anymore.

----------


## Vasecho

Ive been through this in canada

And yes its hard to get them to do the bloodtest as the treatments are ongoing = cost cash.
downside of socialized medicine. 

Give em the details of how you feel. tell them you think it is this (whatever tests your looking for) and if they say no ask for second opinion.

You have a right to second opinion here and that seems to snap them back to doing there job.

just my experience and opinion hopefully it helps

----------

